# Reliance broadband question



## Praveer (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello,

Well I just recently changed my ISP to Reliance. But the procedure to connect to internet is really strange. They gave me username and password. And I have to enter those everytime I wanna connect to internet.

Is it normal? Coz my previous ISP (Airtel) didnt had anything of this sort.

Also I am not able to browse net on my Android mobile. With Airtel I had no such problem.

Please help me clarify all these things.

Thank you
Praveer


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 27, 2012)

never heard of this before... shouldnt ask you for the username/password unless its a wifi connection. but then even in wifi connection once connected then it shouldnt ask for the details. why dont you contact reliance cc


----------



## Praveer (Aug 27, 2012)

Well I am too surprised about this. Thought to ask here before contacting them to avoid them thinking me to be a fool 

Hope someone answers these questions of mine.


----------



## Naveen.S (Aug 27, 2012)

I used Reliance BB 2 years back and I had to input Username/Password that time too. iirc, there is no way to automate this process. You have to open Reliance website and enter Username/Password every time you start.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2012)

^Isn't there is option 'remember password'?


----------



## Naveen.S (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't remember now but if my memory serve well, there was an option to remember password. The thing is, One has to open Reliance website every time. If session times out for some reason, there is no way to restart session. One has to open Reliance website again and key in user details.


----------



## havoknation (Aug 27, 2012)

Bro I know this procedure as I was using Reliance BB from last 6 months here in Pune. What you can do is connect it to wireless router (only Belkin N150) as I have tried other routers from netgear and asus but reliance bb is supported by Netgear routers only. 
The thing is you have to login first time only then kill your browser process from task manager then it will not log you off for next 24 hrs and after every 24 hrs, you have to login again. This is what I was doing from last 6 months. Just configure your router (Very easy) and you can able to access internet on n number of devices.
Hope this will help you out.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2012)

Tell them to activate PPPOE in your account and then you can automate the login process in the router.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 28, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Tell them to activate PPPOE in your account and then you can automate the login process in the router.



Not possible in Reliance.

@OP > Use this.


----------



## Naveen.S (Aug 28, 2012)

havoknation said:


> Bro I know this procedure as I was using Reliance BB from last 6 months here in Pune. What you can do is connect it to wireless router (only Belkin N150) as I have tried other routers from netgear and asus but reliance bb is supported by Netgear routers only.



I have used ASUS RTN13U B1 router with Reliance BB and it worked really well. I was detected, configured automatically. I am using same router with BSNL BB these days.


----------



## Praveer (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all. Well any reason why my mobile not working with WiFi?


----------

